

Ask HN: Computer Science Mentor - imminentdomain

Hello, I'm a recent graduate from Pomona College living in SF. I've been trying to stay busy teaching myself new things and always working on some sort of project. I was wondering if there was any experienced person who would be able to mentor me. I'm currently working with a start up company, and working as a contract developer, and volunteering for the redesign of a website for a non-profit.
======
mtogo
<http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html>

> _If you revere competence, you'll enjoy developing it in yourself â€” the
> hard work and dedication will become a kind of intense play rather than
> drudgery. That attitude is vital to becoming a hacker._

